# Welches Spiel liegt unter Ihrem Weihnachtsbaum?



## Administrator (9. September 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Solon25 (9. September 2006)

Naja, für mache Games ist es unterm Weihnachtsbaum zu spät, bzw. kommen sie ja schon im Oktober  Da könnte man grade noch sagen: _"Gibt es schon zum Nikolausi"_


----------



## Worrel (9. September 2006)

*Tomb Raider : Legend *oder *Prey*, wenn die bis dahin günstiger geworden sind.

PS: Das WoW Addon gibt's doch erst nächstest Jahr, oder ?


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (9. September 2006)

[X] Armed Assault


----------



## Atrox (9. September 2006)

[X] keines
da imo das letzte kaufenswerte spiel Max Payne 2 war


----------



## ich98 (9. September 2006)

eventuell 
[x] Just Cause


----------



## Rinderteufel (9. September 2006)

[x]Ein anderes Spiel
Eigentlich gar keins, aber das kann man ja lustigerweise nicht auswählen. Die einzigen kaufenswerten Spiele davon sind Anno und Gothic 3. Gothic 3 werd ich mir hundertpro schon vorher selber kaufen und bei Anno muss ich gucken, ob und wann ich Zeit hab. Evtl. noch Fifa, aber da bin ich momentan eher abgeneigt und das würd ich dann ebenfalls eher selber kaufen.
Und warum gibt's Anfang/Mitte September schon Weihnachtsumfragen? Schlimm genug, dass ich letzten Samstag bei Kaufland schon Christstollen gesehen hab...


----------



## DawnHellscream (9. September 2006)

[x] ein anderes

weil hellgate London soll ja "2006" rauskommen ..nunja ..ich wart schon gut 9 monate ..und ich denk, es wird wohl noch ende 2006 werden ...oktober is erstmal nightfall dran ..uns ich würd mir eher in den hosenboden beißen als bis weihnachten zu warten ...gothic 3 hol ich mir nich ....nach der gothic 2 version der PC Games hab ich kein bock mehr auf soviel fingerkrämpfe beim kämpfen ...wenn mich schon die 3 goblins am anfang killen, weil ich nich weiß, wie man schaden abwendet


----------



## DoktorX (9. September 2006)

[x] keines. 

2.6 % wollen das neue BF haben. Omg, tut euch das nicht an!


----------



## Christian2510 (9. September 2006)

*AW: Welches Teil liegt unter Ihrem Weihnachtsbaum?*

[X] Eine Mittelklasse-Uhr.


----------



## SteveatMC (9. September 2006)

*AW: Welches Teil liegt unter Ihrem Weihnachtsbaum?*

Ich warte ja auf Medieval 2 [X]

Mal gucken wie Gothic 3 wird, vielleicht ist das dann noch ein weiteres Spiel, wäre dann mein erstes Rollenspiel


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (9. September 2006)

[X] Wenn Nintendo nicht anfängt, Sonys Releasepolitik nachzuahmen, höchstwahrscheinlich ein Wii-Spiel.


----------



## The_Sisko (10. September 2006)

*AW: Welches Teil liegt unter Ihrem Weihnachtsbaum?*

Bei mir wird der Wii samt Spielen unterm Weihnachtsbaum liegen.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (10. September 2006)

[X] Kein Spiel

MfG Jimini


----------



## eat (10. September 2006)

ich denk mal Gothic 3, könnte aber vielleicht auch was anderes werden, mal sehen.


----------



## gliderpilot (10. September 2006)

[X] Weiß ich doch jetzt noch nicht ^^


----------



## Iceman (10. September 2006)

Von der Liste keines. Alle Spiele die mich davon interessieren (CoH, Gilde 2) erscheinen diesen Monat und werden dann so gekauft.


----------



## outlawx (25. September 2006)

[X] Hellgate:London wenn es wirklich noch dieses Jahr erscheint.
Ansonsten nix aus der Liste, ausser es gibt mal Budget Versionen von dem einen oder anderen Spiel, aber da vergehen dann noch ein paar Winter mehr.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. September 2006)

Ab Release sofort Company of Heroes. 
Ansonsten liegäugle ich seeeeehr stark mit Star Trek - Legacy, wobei ich da auf jeden Fall ein Weilchen warten werde, was die Leute in den Foren so schreiben.
Bethesda hat mit Oblivion einiges an gutem Eindruck bei mir verspielt (hoffentlich kommen dann nicht im Wochentakt neue Schiffsmodelle zum kostenpflichtigen Download, z.B. "Sovereign"-Class für nur $1.99   )

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## kingmichael (25. September 2006)

Ich bin für TEST DRIVE UNLIMITED ich sage nur, GEILE GRAFIK; GEILE KARREN UND GEILE INSEL.   

Mehr sag ich nicht!!!


----------



## babajager (26. September 2006)

SYSTEM am 09.09.2006 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Duke Nukem for Ever u. STALKER.


----------



## SteveatMC (28. September 2006)

babajager am 26.09.2006 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 09.09.2006 15:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Von welchem Weihnachten sprechen wir hier eigentlich?  2012 ?


----------



## maxx2003 (10. Oktober 2006)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 10.09.2006 08:25 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Kein Spiel
> 
> MfG Jimini


Dito...

Ich muss mir erstmal nen neuen Moni anschaffen, denn nächstes Jahr wird ja alles teurer.  

_Übernächstes Jahr noch teurer..._


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (31. Oktober 2006)

El-Chupakneebray am 09.09.2006 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Armed Assault



+++....ausser es erscheind viel früher


----------



## Freezeman (31. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab mich jetzt schon selbst beschenkt. Im MediaMarkt gabs das DrivingForce Pro von Logitech für unschlagbare 59€, da konnt ich nicht dran vorbei... 

Das Lenkrad wird zwar für die PS2 ausgewiesen, funktioniert mit der Software von Logitech aber auch 100% am PC. 

Jetzt macht Flatout 2 und DTM3 gleich doppelt soviel Spass.


----------



## DawnHellscream (12. November 2006)

Rinderteufel am 09.09.2006 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> [x]Ein anderes Spiel
> Eigentlich gar keins, aber das kann man ja lustigerweise nicht auswählen.



man hät auch lustiger weise garnicht teilnehmen müssen, wie ich zb. ^^

bei mir steht ein verstärker für meine bass-gitarre unterm baum ..bzw. ich krieg ihn schon morgen dafür geh ich heilig abend leer aus ..naja ..dammit muss ich wohl leben ^^ 

EDIT.: mist hab doch schon an der Umfrage teilgenommen


----------

